# Griffin Ridge WMA



## ABBYS DAD (Sep 3, 2008)

Did anyone get drawn and has anyone hunted there before??


----------



## jaymax00 (Sep 3, 2008)

head to the river! hogs and deer but go deep in the swamp


----------



## dc410n1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Go with Jay on this one, the ridge was my hunting club back in the early 80's and you might see some old three legged deer stands in the swamp we left after the land was sold to the state. You will need a GPS, But go deep into Back Swamp look for sign and acorns and you will find deer and hogs. If we get alot of rain from the hurricane then hunt along the ridges of back swamp. It can get deep quick with a good rain.


----------



## Robk (Sep 3, 2008)

hunted river road last year on the ML hunt and I bow hunt it early.  Only a ten minute drive from my work to the parking spot.  I'll let you know what I see and kill in there in a couple weeks.

R


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Sep 3, 2008)

I only applied for it because i wanted to get a rejection point due to the fact that it had a zero percent chance of a draw without a point. So i am still kind of scratching my head as to why i got picked.
But i probably want go since it's a long ways away from me in metro atlanta.


----------



## whtlhntr (Sep 10, 2008)

Got selected for the Oct 9-11 PW hunt-be headed to the back swamp or maybe fountain branch.  no food plots this year, so looking for the acorns...guess i'll have to go check it out Saturday


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 10, 2008)

whtlhntr said:


> Got selected for the Oct 9-11 PW hunt-be headed to the back swamp or maybe fountain branch.  no food plots this year, so looking for the acorns...guess i'll have to go check it out Saturday




live oaks are dropping everywhere...

Food scattered everywhere=deer scattered everywhere.

There is so much food available this year.food plots wouldn't be touched until last of jan anyways.


----------



## whtlhntr (Sep 11, 2008)

Just walked in the door from there, Hal walked me around a little, never seen so many palmetto berries...
Got a good spot for Saturday anyway, lots of deer travel, couple of rubs...


----------



## jaymax00 (Sep 11, 2008)

If you are heading to the swamp have 2 therma cells and lots of GOOD bug spray. Those mosquitoes are on steroids!!!!!!!!!!!! I was there in the Back swamp, last Sunday and WOW!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 11, 2008)

Yup the skeeters are terrible.Hal has done an excellent job mowing/and fixing the roads.Live oaks and palmetto berries everywhere.No shortage of food.The deer will be scattered,and the hunters will be thick.I think there will be more people out there than ever this year...I see someone every time I go out there..


----------



## jaymax00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yep, your right alot of people. Maybe there will still be a honey hole or two still open for us PLP


----------



## dc410n1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Mosquitoes  and the humidity will be brutal opening morning. I will try the ridge later on when cooler. I will be at Fort Stewart opening morning fighting the skeeters there too. Good luck to all.


----------



## whtlhntr (Sep 15, 2008)

*Skeeters*

Hunted opening morning, saw a big pig, let him walk.  Hal said that he heard that someone got a fine buck, but it wasn't checked out. Go figure...


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 15, 2008)

Real hot.My friend got a nice buck on a WMA but it wasn't the ridge.


----------



## rbar (Sep 20, 2008)

*I will be there in Oct (pw)*

I can,t see why you would want to drive down from Atalanta area to hunt the little swamp deer, when your looking for tracks,the ground seems to move as you stir up the skeeters. I would recomend you scout out the area first, its easy to get lost in the dark there. But on the brighter side, All the other hunters I have met there have been very frendly and  helpfull, so I still like to hunt there.
Good Luck


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 20, 2008)

lol...so true.We have little dog sized deer.Ossabaw is about the only guaranteed rejection.


----------



## Robk (Sep 20, 2008)

Going to killing me a "Dog Sized" South GA WMA deer in the am I hope.  Sure hope to anyway.

R


----------



## BOWHOGKILLER (Sep 23, 2008)

hogs and more hogs last night


----------



## littlewolf (Sep 23, 2008)

ABBYS DAD said:


> I only applied for it because i wanted to get a rejection point due to the fact that it had a zero percent chance of a draw without a point. So i am still kind of scratching my head as to why i got picked.
> But i probably want go since it's a long ways away from me in metro atlanta.



Next time just leave the selection blank and you will get your rejection.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 23, 2008)

mosquitos,and more mosquitos tonight


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Sep 23, 2008)

littlewolf said:


> Next time just leave the selection blank and you will get your rejection.



I know, I had wrote down my selections and Griffin Ridge wasnt one of them. I must have moved the mouse wheel button by mistake and screwed up my selections. Oh well, if the gas prices were not so high i would go down. Sounds like a really neat place.


----------



## whtlhntr (Oct 14, 2008)

*PW quota hunt*

Seemed pretty slow, got a 4 point and a doe to start the season with a little meat.  Saw a fine 8 chasing a doe across the Check Station road on the way out Saturday evening.


----------



## base3448 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hunted hard from the river,  had 6 or 7 honey hole spots,  live oaks are there, but not quite ready yet, the wind and rain was causing alot to drop and they where alittle green, the acorns are everywhere one the river.   Saw a nice something,  looked like a cow walking thru the woods at 300 yrd, several does and hogs.  So i finally took a doe.   The rain and wind so not so good


----------



## mowerjoe (Oct 17, 2008)

i have got the last hunt, would you still hunt the deep swamp or the ridge?


----------

